

eBay Should Sell Skype to News Corp - dpapathanasiou
http://seekingalpha.com/article/49348-ebay-should-sell-skype-to-news-corp?source=feed

======
gscott
I disagree, with auctions eBay is having a hard time coming up with more
profit every quarter to get people excited and there shares bid up. Skype is
well positioned to make money. eBay can afford to sit on it until it does.

